# fixed sights



## shooterinohio (Jan 1, 2008)

I just purchased my 9mm S&W Sigma. I have always wanted a semi auto, can the fixed sights be replaced to adjustable or just compensate when shooting ?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Frist of all besure there is something wrong with them. Have someone who is really good with one shoot it and see what he says. Most all ranges have a guy there who is a good shot and knows his guns. The Sigma has a very hard trigger pull and it's takes awhile to get use to. I know I got one. Good luck.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Welcome from the mountian top in North Carolina. My question is this for a carry gun or a range gun? Fixed sights I believe are better for a carry gun much less chance of getting bumped out of alienment. A range or target gun adjustable sights are better.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I moved this from "New to the Forum?" to here; thought you'd get more S&W-specific traffic/views...


----------



## pekeman (Jan 2, 2008)

*pekeman*

I agree a hunting pistol should have adjustable sights, I've dropped my share of white tails with a Ruger Security 6 with a 6 inch barrel and 168 grain hard cast (my own alloy formula) keith type semi wadcutters. I just bought a new carry gun, Acadamy had the s&w sigma 40ve for $300 with a $50 rebate and 2 extra 14 round clips, the pistol came with 2. I've put 250 rounds through it with cheapo monarch 180 gr fmj flat point and they shoot a little low and right, but shot flawlessly and put a good hole in the cans I shot. I really like the feel of the sigma, the 13 degree offset makes it point naturally and I wouldn't feel bad using the cheapo ammo for defense as it was within 2 in. of aim point and the flat nose would really transfer energy on impact. This is my 3nd auto, 1st was a colt combat commander I hated, 2nd was a .380 10 shot clipless Grendel, I gave my daughter with silver tip ammo, but I love this pistol. I'm left handed and it ejected the brass at about 30 degrees to the right so none came close to me, and I hit most of what I point and shot unaimed at 25 feet.


----------



## shooterinohio (Jan 1, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> Welcome from the mountian top in North Carolina. My question is this for a carry gun or a range gun? Fixed sights I believe are better for a carry gun much less chance of getting bumped out of alienment. A range or target gun adjustable sights are better.


Its for range shooting, Its to big for carry?


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

It's not too big for carry. I don't think it would be as good for consealed though. Some of the night sights are somewhat adjustable. How long have you had the gun? How many rounds have you put through it?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree, don't swap sights yet...

Bench rest the gun at 20ft off a rolled up jacket, seated, relaxed, etc... See where the GUN hits.

If it hits left or right of center, take it to a qualified gunsmith, WITH the target, He can usually move the sights far enough to fix your problem. My XD9SC came from the factory with the rear sight about 1/16th off. I pushed it back to dead center. Now my windage is perfect.

Now elevation... My XD9SC shoots 135gr low-recoil Hydrashock 9mm's to dead point of aim. Walmart 115gr Winchester White Box hits at the TOP of the front sight at 7M (about an inch higher). I tried a handfull of Winchester Ranger 147gr ammo, and it hit a little lower... But the high-pressure 147gr bullets kick too much in a 3" gun anyway.

Find a load/bullet that hits where you want it to hit. For practice, it's group-size, not actual point of impact that is critical.

After that, its reps... hundreds, and hundreds of rounds down range. If you STILL can't produce accurate hits, get a gun with a finer/tighter/lighter trigger... That Sigma will take a few hundred rounds before the trigger softens up and gets consistant anyway....

After 1000+ rounds, the groups get better...
(XD45 Service 4", offhand at 7M)









Jeff


----------

